# Thermoelement TYP L?



## repök (13 Juli 2007)

Weiss irgendjemand wo ich eine Tabelle für diese TE TYP L herkriege?
Oder besser : Wie weichen die Thermospannungen ab?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Juli 2007)

http://www.pfoertner-messtechnik.de/div/gw-te.htm


----------



## Tillix (13 Juli 2007)

oder evtl. hier... http://www.reckmann.de


----------

